# Kefalonia, Swimming pools



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Kalimera,

We would love some advise on swimming pools please, if anyone can help?

We have a property in Kefalonia and are thinking about installing a pool 3 x 7 mtr or smaller.

We were wondering what type of pool would be best against earthquakes?

Metal frame with liner, polycarb ect?????

I have been doing some research but everything online has been so conflicting that I'm not sure whats best.

We can't afford a solid concrete pool as we are on a budget and time limited.

And we are looking to get some quotes, can anybody recommend a starting point for us or a company? Thank you.


----------



## Ksenya (Feb 2, 2019)

*Natural Pool Build*

Hi snowboardmum,

I don't know if this would work for you, but Mother Earth News offers an article "How to Build a Natural Swimming Pool" free of chlorine treatment and creating a lovely water environment. Probably the biggest problem would be acquiring the water plants.

BTW, how do you like living on Kefalonia? I've lived in Thessaloniki, but never on an island, and am drawn to the east coast area.

Ksenya


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Ksenya,
Thank you for your recommendation. Natural pools are beautiful.
I do not live in Kefalonia at the moment, we have a holiday home there....first step before deciding whether to permanently move there.
We have been visiting Kefalonia for the last 15 years and we love how unspoilt the island is and how incredibly friendly the people are.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ksenya (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. If living there is what you want, I hope it works out for you. Perhaps I'll get to visit Kefalonia on my next trip. Last trip there, I got to see Corfu... too short a visit.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have a pool, but I look after one. It has a plastic liner with pump and filters built in and seems to be popular here. 

We normally deal with this company...

PISCINES IDEALES
County: ARGOSTOLI
City - Area: ARGOSTOLI Street: KOKILIA
Website: Website
Phone: 26710 29222


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Jolly Roger,
Thank you for your help.
I saw this company when we were over in January but didn't visit them as we were awaiting another quote.
The price we have been quoted was a lot more than we expected, over 10,000.00 Euros more, but it was given by someone we trust and I think we might have been under estimating the expense. 
We thought we could have a polycarb pool for around 15,000.00 but apparently they are not compatible with earthquake risks.
Looks like we might be renting out our holiday home without a pool for a year or so if we cannot find a cheaper option.
Thanks again, your advice is appreciated.


----------



## Tula (Dec 4, 2016)

I would strongly encourage you to discuss your interest with a local engineer. The building authority office (poleodomia) is a royal pain to deal with. Will they grant you a permit without excessive delay and cost? That is always the greatest problem. I know this first hand from having built a home (and now adding to it) on the Island of Kalamos which is not far from Kefalonia.


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Tula,
Thank you for that information, very helpful.


----------

